# Canada PR File Pending - Want to go on Student Visa - PLEASE GUIDE ME!!



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for Canada Federal Skilled permanent visa in 2005, in New Delhi, India. In my country as per current situation, I have to wait 3 more years because of lot of backlog pending and profile is very general so I can't speed up my file unless someone any employers give me a job offer which is very difficult.

I am frustrated of this long waiting and want to start my career in Canada.

*Q.* My query is can I apply for Canada student visa? 

*Q.* Canada embassy knows that I have applied for Canada PR and my intension is to settle their, will they provide me visa then also???

*Q.* When I submit my Canada student visa application and they call me for interview and ask me "why I will give you student visa when I know your intension is to settle in Canada and I know you have applied for Canada PR"???
I don't have any answer for this.....

Is anyone falling under my category??? PLEASE GUIDE MATES

Thanks and appreciate for your any comment:clap2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Canada Federal Skilled permanent visa in 2005, in New Delhi, India. In my country as per current situation, I have to wait 3 more years because of lot of backlog pending and profile is very general so I can't speed up my file unless someone any employers give me a job offer which is very difficult.
> 
> ...


Surely you've answered your own question. Changing horses in mid stream is not a good idea and the immigration will no doubt see through your ruse.


----------



## Arsalan786 (Mar 24, 2011)

You can always apply to student visa even if your PR application is pending . CIC website is very clear about Dual Intend, only you need to show ties with your home country that you will return back if you didn't get PR and your student visa and PS WP expire .


----------

